# Stirring Witch prop.



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

My version of the stirring witch prop. I used Devil's Chariot's plans with a few modifications.
http://www.hellizondohaunt.com/Files/Cauldron%20Creep%203.0%20How-To_updated_9-25.pdf


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that you used a stirring stick that's much bigger than she is. Gives a very different look.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome job Bob. I can't wait to see the whole set up!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine looking, love the wicked hands


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like everything with the exception of maybe the witch's right hand. The fingers should be curled, at least partially, around her stirring stick/paddle. 
The movement is great, I'm anxious to see and hear it in it's final setup.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

The hands are gloves with a light cardboard core that allows for finger posing. I'll glue it in place closer to Halloween.












fontgeek said:


> I like everything with the exception of maybe the witch's right hand. The fingers should be curled, at least partially, around her stirring stick/paddle.
> The movement is great, I'm anxious to see and hear it in it's final setup.


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the post Evil Bob, I like the positioning of the hand high on the staff, it accentuates the motion and adds realism to the effect!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work Robert!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that is just awesome - I LOVE the movement. Well done!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome job, I really like the action on the prop!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Love that stirring stick! Very original with the skulls. I know my next upgrade now.


----------

